# Media Option



## x-TiVo-x (Oct 21, 2004)

Filing this as a suggestion for my fiancee. When playing music from the computer on the TiVo, it needs, I forgot what it's called, visualizations. You know, the swirling colors and what-not. Or be able just have a picture stored in the computer up while playing music, rather than a black screen or the list of songs. If this CAN be done already, let me know. It will make my fiancee EXTREMELY happy.


----------



## unrealguy69 (Jan 9, 2006)

I, also, would like to be able to play my G-Force visualizations on my plasma TV while listening to my music through my TiVo Desktop connection. Is there any way to do this?


----------

